# On a personal note - - -



## DaveA (Nov 7, 2018)

- - - our 8th great grandchild arrived at 10:30 this morning. Little Melanie checked in at 7lbs - 6 oz., the third little girl for our grand-daughter, Victoria who called great grandma at 1 PM, from the hospital to give us  the news.  A happy day for our family.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations, Dave! I love the name Melanie.  :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations Dave to you and your family, if you can, maybe you can post a picture of little Melanie....pretty name.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2018)

Welcome, baby girl.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations on the arrival of the sweet new baby girl.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2018)

Welcome  to  the  World,  Sweet  little  Melanie.  :glittered:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats to everyone!  Pictures requested.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2018)

How nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations on your third grand daughter. You must be so proud.


----------



## Wren (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations, hope mother and baby are doing well


----------



## Linda (Nov 7, 2018)

Congratulations!  I want to see photos too.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 8, 2018)

Great news!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 8, 2018)

HI Dave,thanks for letting us know,congrats on your latest addition to your family Sue


----------



## Ronni (Nov 8, 2018)

How wonderful!  Congratulations!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 9, 2018)

If I've done this correctly, here's a pic of little "one day old" Melanie Leona. We just couldn't get her to wake up  and pose.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2018)

She's lovely; looks like she's smiling. Welcome Melanie!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthdat,sweet Melanie


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice head of hair for only one day old.  She looks so sweet.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 11, 2018)

precious!!


----------



## oldman (Nov 11, 2018)

Best wishes to the little one. Babies are the best.


----------

